

A Technoskeptic’s Take: Makers Are Suckers - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/01/technoskeptics-take-makers-suckers/

======
sharemywin
I think what he is saying is if you think technology is a viable replacement
for democracy your going to be in for a rude awakening. if you making stuff to
get rich you can do more than you could but so can mage corporations.

